# VK | Movember Madness | Worst Facial Hair



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/17)

*THIS THREAD IS FOR ENTRIES IN THE WORST FACIAL HAIR CATEGORY*

*

*​


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/11/17)

Bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (9/11/17)

I think @Stosta needs to enter this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Slick (9/11/17)

Christos said:


> I think @Stosta needs to enter this one


Only after he takes the elastics off,I think he looks cool with it on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (9/11/17)

Christos said:


> I think @Stosta needs to enter this one



I agree, seeing as no one else will enter it!




I learnt from my mistakes. Growing a goatee shaped beard leaves you with very few strands to plait! Also, dreadlocks are a PITA to upkeep.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (23/11/17)

My last failed attempt at growing a beard picture taken just before my wife cut it off lol:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (23/11/17)

My work of art.
Started growing it in October 2016. This is how far its grown since then...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (23/11/17)

Im still growing bum fluff...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor (23/11/17)

When you writeing your final exam in a few hours and you see this post beards up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor (23/11/17)

And then theres the beard of full knowledge for your exam.

And then you notice your mother looking on from the background after posting the fotos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/12/17)

Winners announced - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-movember-madness-competition.t43818/


----------

